# Bear Kodiak Hunter glass-powered string length



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

56" actual length, or one packaged/sold for 60"AMO


----------



## TDKK (Aug 27, 2009)

what is a good place to get one from?


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

You can easily purchase one on eBay. I bought a string from this guy not too long ago for a friend's recurve: http://cgi.ebay.com/Two-Ply-Custom-...in_0?hash=item2a00dc434a&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Pretty cheap, but decent quality string. As trapperDave stated, just be sure to specify that you need a "60 inch AMO length string" and he'll know what to send you. With 40 pounds, I would go with a 10-12 strand string---maybe even 8 strand. But on an older bow like that, I would only use Dacron (B50 or B500). It's safer for vintages.


----------



## TDKK (Aug 27, 2009)

Got as string at my local archery shop, now the problem is the bottum limb is warped a little to the left. Now I am researching ways to heat it up and bend it back...


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Twisting (or, as some call it, "bumping") a twisted recurve limb back into position is a small matter, easily rectified


----------



## TDKK (Aug 27, 2009)

What would you recommend Alan?


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.archeryhistory.com/recurves/pics/limb.jpg

In addition to the procedures shown in the link (I tend to stick with the hot water one, and I'll only do that on a bow with solid, tight lams and no cracks in wood/glass), I will also usually let the bow sit, strung, for about a week at least at the manufacturer's recommended minimum brace height (sometimes lower) and viewing whether or not the string is sitting securely in the string grooves and letting that be my guide as to whether or not I've properly corrected the limb twist


----------



## TDKK (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine is a one-piece bow, so I am not sure if I should dunk it in the tub...

if I use a hair dryer at low setting, do I heat up the limb and twist it in the opposite direction? How long should I hold it there? And how long before I can re-string it and shoot it?

Thanks


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I never dunked the entire bow in a tub. The way I did it was I would run the limb under hot water from the tap (or sometimes let the twisted limb sit over a pot of boiling water for a little bit) and then twist the limb in the opposite direction of the twist and then string it. This can take a few minutes of twisting and sometimes I would twist it to the point where the was a limb twist in the _opposite_ direction of the original twist. But after a little effort and experimentation with the degree of twisting, I would get to the point where the string was sitting securely in the string grooves. And I would let it sit there so the limb would have a little time to become accustomed to sitting back in the proper position


----------



## TDKK (Aug 27, 2009)

So your saying I could do this tonight, and if I get it right shoot it by tomorrow without issues?

Would it harm the bow to go through a few heating/cooling cycles in a few hour period?


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

TDKK said:


> So your saying I could do this tonight, and if I get it right shoot it by tomorrow without issues?
> 
> Would it harm the bow to go through a few heating/cooling cycles in a few hour period?


Well, as I previously stated, I would usually let the bow sit for a week to give the limb time to "set" in the proper position, but I can't really give a time frame as to when it would be "good to shoot." Also, I'm not sure you'll actually _need_ to put it through "a few heating/cooling cycles in a few hour period"---why not try heating it once and then manually giving it repeated twists in the opposite direction of the limb twist? You may want to avoid being rough with it, also. Just apply enough pressure and then string it and see whether or not the string is sitting securely in the string grooves. I'd let it sit there for a few days after you got it to that point, but that's just me...


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

try to twist it back without heating first, usually all it takes.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Your sting question has already been answered but I will add that you should eventually learn to make your own. I have a string on order from a guy in the classifieds and I am sick and tired of checking the mailbox everyday only to find out that my string hasn't arrived. I am through dealing with people and strings. As soon as I get the cash I am going to buy the DVD Doin The Twist and all of the string making supplies that I need and I am going to start making my own.


----------

